# slow, came with loads of crapware,cleanse it still slow



## sarahmuriel (Feb 1, 2004)

I bought this computer last year and rarely use it because it is so slow, my old desktop and my lenovo crappy tablet is faster. When I got it ran Malawarebytes and cleanse it, somewhat. It is still extremely slow. I have AVG free, I have ran spybot and cleanse it, CCleaner and cleanse it . But still slow. I have check everything I know and decided to ck on you guys. Always get the best advise here. Here's the file you request
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: AMD A9-9410 RADEON R5, 5 COMPUTE CORES 2C+3G, AMD64 Family 21 Model 112 Stepping 0
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3973 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon(TM) R5 Graphics, 80 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 930 GB (676 GB Free);
Motherboard: Acer, Wasp_SR
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

TIA
Sarah


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, boot your computer and then open the programs you might typically use (internet, word, Music etc) run for a few minutes. Next go to search and type:- command prompt, right click on the returned command prompt and select "run as administrator" an elevated cmd prompt will open, copy and paste all the text below into the cmd prompt window.

echo > 0 & systeminfo | find /V /I "hotfix" | find /V "KB" >> 0 & WMIC /Node:localhost /Namespace:\\root\SecurityCenter2 Path AntiVirusProduct Get displayName /format:list >> 0 & wmic PATH Win32_VideoController GET Description,PNPDeviceID /format:list >> 0 & tasklist /v >> 0 & net start >> 0 & echo >> 0 & notepad 0

Press enter, notepad will open with a lot of data, please ATTACH this notepad data to your next reply, we can see what's running and using resources.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm guessing you have an *Acer Aspire E5-523G* laptop.
Advise us what the exact SNID number and serial number is on yours so we can confirm its model name and model number.

From what I can determine, that model name and model number laptop came with 8 GB of RAM.
I'm wondering why your log shows yours has only 4 GB of RAM.
Did you buy it new or second-hand?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

Download windows 10 home 64 bit via the microsoft
D/l 
Make a bootable cd/flash drive and install windows 10 
Do not install avg .... windows 10 has antivirus built in 
It will activate automatically via Microsofts servers


----------



## sarahmuriel (Feb 1, 2004)

flavallee said:


> I'm guessing you have an *Acer Aspire E5-523G* laptop.
> Advise us what the exact SNID number and serial number is on yours so we can confirm its model name and model number.
> 
> From what I can determine, that model name and model number laptop came with 8 GB of RAM.
> ...


it is a Acer Aspire E5-523-97IJ and i bought it new, and transfered a whole lot of data from my desktop


----------



## sarahmuriel (Feb 1, 2004)

jenae said:


> Hi, boot your computer and then open the programs you might typically use (internet, word, Music etc) run for a few minutes. Next go to search and type:- command prompt, right click on the returned command prompt and select "run as administrator" an elevated cmd prompt will open, copy and paste all the text below into the cmd prompt window.
> 
> echo > 0 & systeminfo | find /V /I "hotfix" | find /V "KB" >> 0 & WMIC /Node:localhost /Namespace:\\root\SecurityCenter2 Path AntiVirusProduct Get displayName /format:list >> 0 & wmic PATH Win32_VideoController GET Description,PNPDeviceID /format:list >> 0 & tasklist /v >> 0 & net start >> 0 & echo >> 0 & notepad 0
> 
> Press enter, notepad will open with a lot of data, please ATTACH this notepad data to your next reply, we can see what's running and using resources.





jenae said:


> Hi, boot your computer and then open the programs you might typically use (internet, word, Music etc) run for a few minutes. Next go to search and type:- command prompt, right click on the returned command prompt and select "run as administrator" an elevated cmd prompt will open, copy and paste all the text below into the cmd prompt window.
> 
> echo > 0 & systeminfo | find /V /I "hotfix" | find /V "KB" >> 0 & WMIC /Node:localhost /Namespace:\\root\SecurityCenter2 Path AntiVirusProduct Get displayName /format:list >> 0 & wmic PATH Win32_VideoController GET Description,PNPDeviceID /format:list >> 0 & tasklist /v >> 0 & net start >> 0 & echo >> 0 & notepad 0
> 
> Press enter, notepad will open with a lot of data, please ATTACH this notepad data to your next reply, we can see what's running and using resources.


ECHO is on.

Host Name: LAPTOP-BULMVQI8
OS Name: Microsoft Windows 10 Home
OS Version: 10.0.14393 N/A Build 14393
OS Manufacturer: Microsoft Corporation
OS Configuration: Standalone Workstation
OS Build Type: Multiprocessor Free
Registered Owner: all
Registered Organization: 
Product ID: 00325-80522-28772-AAOEM
Original Install Date: 2/21/2017, 5:36:50 AM
System Boot Time: 8/10/2017, 4:46:35 PM
System Manufacturer: Acer
System Model: Aspire E5-523
System Type: x64-based PC
Processor(s): 1 Processor(s) Installed.
[01]: AMD64 Family 21 Model 112 Stepping 0 AuthenticAMD ~1400 Mhz
BIOS Version: Insyde Corp. V1.05, 5/23/2016
Windows Directory: C:\WINDOWS
System Directory: C:\WINDOWS\system32
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume1
System Locale: en-us;English (United States)
Input Locale: en-us;English (United States)
Time Zone: (UTC-05:00) Eastern Time (US & Canada)
Total Physical Memory: 3,973 MB
Available Physical Memory: 1,623 MB
Virtual Memory: Max Size: 11,141 MB
Virtual Memory: Available: 8,216 MB
Virtual Memory: In Use: 2,925 MB
Page File Location(s): C:\pagefile.sys
Domain: WORKGROUP
Logon Server: \\LAPTOP-BULMVQI8
Network Card(s): 3 NIC(s) Installed.
[01]: Qualcomm Atheros QCA9377 Wireless Network Adapter
Connection Name: Wi-Fi
DHCP Enabled: Yes
DHCP Server: 192.168.0.1
IP address(es)
[01]: 192.168.0.13
[02]: fe80::5ddc:5d6:15fb:685
[03]: ::c18:7dd4:83a6:7ab0
[04]: ::5ddc:5d6:15fb:685
[02]: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Connection Name: Ethernet
Status: Media disconnected
[03]: Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Connection Name: Bluetooth Network Connection
Status: Media disconnected
Hyper-V Requirements: VM Monitor Mode Extensions: Yes
Virtualization Enabled In Firmware: No
Second Level Address Translation: Yes
Data Execution Prevention Available: Yes

d i s p l a y N a m e = W i n d o w s D e f e n d e r
d i s p l a y N a m e = A V G A n t i v i r u s
d i s p l a y N a m e = M c A f e e A n t i - V i r u s a n d A n t i - S p y w a r e
D e s c r i p t i o n = A M D R a d e o n ( T M ) R 5 G r a p h i c s
P N P D e v i c e I D = P C I \ V E N _ 1 0 0 2 & a m p ; D E V _ 9 8 E 4 & a m p ; S U B S Y S _ 1 0 9 9 1 0 2 5 & a m p ; R E V _ C 1 \ 3 & a m p ; 2 4 1 1 E 6 F E & a m p ; 1 & a m p ; 0 8
Image Name PID Session Name Session# Mem Usage Status User Name CPU Time Window Title 
========================= ======== ================ =========== ============ =============== ================================================== ============ ========================================================================
System Idle Process 0 Services 0 4 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 1:47:22 N/A 
System 4 Services 0 80 K Unknown N/A 0:04:25 N/A 
smss.exe 344 Services 0 792 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
csrss.exe 544 Services 0 4,528 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:05 N/A 
wininit.exe 648 Services 0 4,288 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
csrss.exe 664 Console 1 11,364 K Running NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:20 N/A 
winlogon.exe 700 Console 1 7,516 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
services.exe 764 Services 0 7,088 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:19 N/A 
lsass.exe 772 Services 0 12,364 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:06 N/A 
svchost.exe 848 Services 0 21,904 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:14 N/A 
svchost.exe 900 Services 0 11,016 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:17 N/A 
dwm.exe 988 Console 1 47,760 K Running Window Manager\DWM-1 0:02:33 DWM Notification Window 
svchost.exe 492 Services 0 23,976 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:11 N/A 
svchost.exe 500 Services 0 65,080 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:07:16 N/A 
svchost.exe 556 Services 0 23,676 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:12 N/A 
svchost.exe 512 Services 0 50,216 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:01:16 N/A 
svchost.exe 816 Services 0 21,984 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:06 N/A 
svchost.exe 1216 Services 0 23,760 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:33 N/A 
atiesrxx.exe 1224 Services 0 4,756 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
atieclxx.exe 1308 Console 1 8,600 K Running NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 AMD EEU Client 
svchost.exe 1548 Services 0 9,288 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1600 Services 0 10,232 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1680 Services 0 12,832 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:01 N/A 
AVGSvc.exe 1756 Services 0 160,932 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:04:17 N/A 
spoolsv.exe 2016 Services 0 11,588 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
afwServ.exe 1864 Services 0 31,284 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:23 N/A 
AdminService.exe 2180 Services 0 8,292 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 2188 Services 0 22,912 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:04 N/A 
armsvc.exe 2240 Services 0 5,556 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
avgsvca.exe 2260 Services 0 23,452 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:05 N/A 
svchost.exe 2440 Services 0 17,500 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:09 N/A 
svchost.exe 2448 Services 0 7,892 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
CCDMonitorService.exe 2508 Services 0 3,128 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
Memory Compression 2576 Services 0 100,600 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:37 N/A 
PEFService.exe 2604 Services 0 9,880 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
SDWSCSvc.exe 2792 Services 0 10,116 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:01 N/A 
WmiPrvSE.exe 3164 Services 0 9,440 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
sihost.exe  3272 Console 1 21,364 K Not Responding LAPTOP-BULMVQI8\all 0:00:07 N/A 
svchost.exe 2976 Services 0 6,236 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:02 N/A 
svchost.exe 3676 Console 1 18,172 K Unknown LAPTOP-BULMVQI8\all 0:00:00 N/A 
taskhostw.exe 1528 Console 1 18,124 K Running LAPTOP-BULMVQI8\all 0:00:04 Task Host Window 
explorer.exe 4092 Console 1 98,024 K Running LAPTOP-BULMVQI8\all 0:01:05 N/A 
HostAppServiceUpdater.exe 2700 Console 1 1,428 K Running LAPTOP-BULMVQI8\all 0:00:01 GDI+ Window 
ePowerButton_NB.exe 3328 Console 1 2,420 K Running LAPTOP-BULMVQI8\all 0:00:01 Hidden Window 
QASvc.exe 4864 Services 0 7,600 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
QALSvc.exe 4876 Services 0 6,504 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
SearchIndexer.exe 4148 Services 0 43,640 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:01:34 N/A 
ShellExperienceHost.exe 2464 Console 1 54,972 K Running LAPTOP-BULMVQI8\all 0:00:14 New notification 
SearchUI.exe 3556 Console 1 141,312 K Running LAPTOP-BULMVQI8\all 0:00:22 Cortana 
RuntimeBroker.exe 5128 Console 1 45,996 K Running LAPTOP-BULMVQI8\all 0:00:11 N/A 
RAVCpl64.exe 5712 Console 1 11,604 K Running LAPTOP-BULMVQI8\all 0:00:00 Realtek HD Audio CPL for Vista 
RAVBg64.exe 5760 Console 1 10,112 K Running LAPTOP-BULMVQI8\all 0:00:00 Realtek HD Audio Background Process for Vista 
RadeonSettings.exe 5812 Console 1 23,480 K Running LAPTOP-BULMVQI8\all 0:00:03 RADEON SETTINGS 
MSASCuiL.exe 5884 Console 1 11,436 K Running LAPTOP-BULMVQI8\all 0:00:00 Windows Defender 
avguix.exe 5892 Console 1 37,372 K Running LAPTOP-BULMVQI8\all 0:00:03 d58a827c-0b5e-44ab-b22b-0dfb1c43b4d5 
OneDrive.exe 5932 Console 1 30,612 K Running LAPTOP-BULMVQI8\all 0:00:01 N/A 
QAAgent.exe 4100 Console 1 628 K Running LAPTOP-BULMVQI8\all 0:00:00 N/A 
BackgroundAgent.exe 5296 Console 1 1,664 K Running LAPTOP-BULMVQI8\all 0:00:02 N/A 
AVGUI.exe 5304 Console 1 66,472 K Running LAPTOP-BULMVQI8\all 0:00:06 N/A 
SDTray.exe 3144 Console 1 21,564 K Running LAPTOP-BULMVQI8\all 0:00:05 N/A 
ccd.exe 4496 Services 0 15,280 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:03 N/A 
conhost.exe 1064 Services 0 4,596 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
aswidsagenta.exe 6356 Services 0 37,300 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:01:23 N/A 
QAAdminAgent.exe 6728 Console 1 17,588 K Running NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:06 QAAdminAgent 
QALockHandler.exe 6752 Console 1 7,376 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
fontdrvhost.exe 7052 Console 1 2,848 K Unknown N/A 0:00:36 N/A 
ACCStd.exe 6292 Console 1 3,796 K Running LAPTOP-BULMVQI8\all 0:00:04 .NET-BroadcastEventWindow.4.0.0.0.1a2a379.0 
WmiPrvSE.exe 6632 Services 0 16,752 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:16 N/A 
unsecapp.exe 6672 Console 1 6,052 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 6216 Services 0 8,264 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:01 N/A 
unsecapp.exe 4116 Console 1 6,044 K Running NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 OleMainThreadWndName 
UBTService.exe 5084 Services 0 35,708 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:03 N/A  
AppMonitorPlugIn.exe 7604 Console 1 21,280 K Running LAPTOP-BULMVQI8\all 0:00:09 AppMonitorPlugIn 
dllhost.exe 6396 Console 1 10,536 K Running LAPTOP-BULMVQI8\all 0:00:00 OleMainThreadWndName 
SkypeHost.exe 5692 Console 1 12,380 K Unknown LAPTOP-BULMVQI8\all 0:00:00 N/A 
CCleaner64.exe 6608 Console 1 18,852 K Running LAPTOP-BULMVQI8\all 0:00:06 N/A 
firefox.exe 8384 Console 1 380,280 K Running LAPTOP-BULMVQI8\all 0:17:20 (1186 unread) - [email protected] - Yahoo Mail - Mozilla Firefox 
audiodg.exe 6840 Services 0 14,308 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:29 N/A 
svchost.exe 5340 Services 0 6,820 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
ApplicationFrameHost.exe 2848 Console 1 18,712 K Unknown LAPTOP-BULMVQI8\all 0:00:00 N/A 
taskhostw.exe 7376 Console 1 13,320 K Running LAPTOP-BULMVQI8\all 0:00:00 Task Host Window 
InstallAgentUserBroker.ex 3572 Console 1 5,960 K Unknown LAPTOP-BULMVQI8\all 0:00:00 N/A 
dasHost.exe 4304 Services 0 4,676 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
backgroundTaskHost.exe 4032 Console 1 33,668 K Unknown LAPTOP-BULMVQI8\all 0:00:02 N/A 
backgroundTaskHost.exe 7016 Console 1 8,048 K Unknown LAPTOP-BULMVQI8\all 0:00:00 N/A 
smartscreen.exe 2992 Console 1 14,916 K Unknown LAPTOP-BULMVQI8\all 0:00:00 N/A 
cmd.exe 5872 Console 1 3,216 K Running LAPTOP-BULMVQI8\all 0:00:00 tasklist /v 
conhost.exe 3848 Console 1 15,244 K Running LAPTOP-BULMVQI8\all 0:00:00 CicMarshalWnd 
WmiPrvSE.exe 3836 Services 0 8,200 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
TrustedInstaller.exe 3576 Services 0 6,972 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
TiWorker.exe 8984 Services 0 11,224 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:03 N/A 
tasklist.exe 9144 Console 1 8,960 K Unknown LAPTOP-BULMVQI8\all 0:00:00 N/A 
These Windows services are started:

Adobe Acrobat Update Service
AMD External Events Utility
Application Information
AtherosSvc
AVG Antivirus
AVG Firewall Service
AVG Service
avgbIDSAgent
Background Intelligent Transfer Service
Background Tasks Infrastructure Service
Base Filtering Engine
Bluetooth Support Service
CCDMonitorService
CDPUserSvc_33794
CNG Key Isolation
COM+ Event System
Connected Devices Platform Service
Connected User Experiences and Telemetry
CoreMessaging
Credential Manager
Cryptographic Services
DCOM Server Process Launcher
Delivery Optimization
Device Association Service
DHCP Client
Diagnostic Policy Service
Diagnostic Service Host
Distributed Link Tracking Client
DNS Client
Geolocation Service
IKE and AuthIP IPsec Keying Modules
Intel Security PEF Service
IP Helper
IPsec Policy Agent
Local Session Manager
Microsoft Windows SMS Router Service.
Network Connection Broker
Network Connections
Network List Service
Network Location Awareness
Network Store Interface Service
Peer Name Resolution Protocol
Peer Networking Identity Manager
Plug and Play
Power
Print Spooler
Program Compatibility Assistant Service
Quick Access Local Service
Quick Access Service
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
RPC Endpoint Mapper
Security Accounts Manager
Security Center
Server
Shell Hardware Detection
Spybot-S&D 2 Security Center Service
SSDP Discovery
State Repository Service
Storage Service
Superfetch
Sync Host_33794
System Event Notification Service
System Events Broker
Task Scheduler
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
Themes
Tile Data model server
Time Broker
Update Orchestrator Service for Windows Update
User Experience Improvement Program
User Manager
User Profile Service
Windows Audio
Windows Audio Endpoint Builder
Windows Connection Manager
Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework
Windows Event Log
Windows Firewall
Windows Font Cache Service
Windows Image Acquisition (WIA)
Windows License Manager Service
Windows Management Instrumentation
Windows Modules Installer
Windows Push Notifications System Service
Windows Search
Windows Update
WinHTTP Web Proxy Auto-Discovery Service
WLAN AutoConfig
Workstation

The command completed successfully.

ECHO is on.


----------



## sarahmuriel (Feb 1, 2004)

flavallee said:


> I'm guessing you have an *Acer Aspire E5-523G* laptop.
> Advise us what the exact SNID number and serial number is on yours so we can confirm its model name and model number.
> 
> From what I can determine, that model name and model number laptop came with 8 GB of RAM.
> ...


SNID 62705235776
serial # NXGDNAA0106270CC857600
My goodness those are extremely small numbers.


----------



## Grey03 (Aug 10, 2017)

Try removing the anti virus and other apps that you are not using, it is consuming the memory and will slow your computer. If it doesn't work. Try reformatting and downgrade your OS. That's an opinion only.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, if you had ATTACHED as asked I could have easily read the data, this way is difficult (it's a forum thing). 

Now you only have 4 gb of ram windows ten is quite efficient in process usage, it does however like ram, see if you can increase yours by another 4 gb.

Your main problem appears to be in relation to the multiple AV programs running. Anti Virus programs are not designed to cooperate with each other, you are not going to be more secure with extra AV's in effect you will be less so.

Please google for avg's uninstall util, and run it. Do the same for McAfee. This is essential, they must be removed using the developers utilities.

You should keep windows defender, it is sufficient to keep you protected and you should also use Malwarebytes (free) malware\spyware remover.

No doubt your internet has been slow you have two firewalls active (AVG and windows), these two will conflict with each other, you need only windows firewall.


----------



## Grey03 (Aug 10, 2017)

And that firewalls also slowing your computer. Remove that except for one. And try upgrading your RAM.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> SNID 62705235776
> serial # NXGDNAA0106270CC857600


You have an *Acer Aspire E5-523-97JY* 15.6" laptop which came with Windows 10 Home 64-bit and came with these hardware specs:
AMD A9-9410 2.90 GHz dual core processor
4 GB of DDR4 RAM (supports up to 16 GB)
1 TB SATA hard drive
DVD+/-RW disc drive

I agree with *jenae*.
You definitely should add another 4 GB of RAM to it and run it with 8 GB.
It has a single memory slot, so you will need to replace its current 4 GB module with a 8 GB module.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sarahmuriel (Feb 1, 2004)

jenae said:


> Hi, if you had ATTACHED as asked I could have easily read the data, this way is difficult (it's a forum thing).
> 
> Now you only have 4 gb of ram windows ten is quite efficient in process usage, it does however like ram, see if you can increase yours by another 4 gb.
> 
> ...





jenae said:


> Hi, if you had ATTACHED as asked I could have easily read the data, this way is difficult (it's a forum thing).
> 
> Now you only have 4 gb of ram windows ten is quite efficient in process usage, it does however like ram, see if you can increase yours by another 4 gb.
> 
> ...


 I have run AVG removal utility from their website times already 4 times and AVG is still there, I have no idea what else to do to get it out.


----------



## sarahmuriel (Feb 1, 2004)

sarahmuriel said:


> I have run AVG removal utility from their website times already 4 times and AVG is still there, I have no idea what else to do to get it out.


When I go to the control panel security to see if Defender is working it show the following "These settings are being managed by vendor application AVG antivirus free" and there is nothing I have been able to do to remove AVG. Highjack This????


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, please have a careful read through this, if this is not your version of AVG then follow the links for the right version, there are also links to the uninstall util, essentially it is the order you uninstall the components that is important.

https://support.avg.com/SupportArticleView?l=&urlName=Uninstall-AVG-Zen


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

sarahmuriel said:


> I bought this computer last year and rarely use it because it is so slow, my old desktop and my lenovo crappy tablet is faster. When I got it ran Malawarebytes and cleanse it, somewhat. It is still extremely slow. I have AVG free, I have ran spybot and cleanse it, CCleaner and cleanse it . But still slow. I have check everything I know and decided to ck on you guys. Always get the best advise here. Here's the file you request
> Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
> Processor: AMD A9-9410 RADEON R5, 5 COMPUTE CORES 2C+3G, AMD64 Family 21 Model 112 Stepping 0
> ...


Hi Sarah, You have WAY TOO MUCH security on your system and it's killing the speed of your machine.

AVG and Spybot Search and Destroy are HUGE resource hogs. I would go to Control Panel Add/Remove Programs and uninstall them. Reboot.

If AVG fails to uninstall you can use AVG's removal tool here:

https://support.avg.com/SupportArticleView?l=en&urlName=How-to-uninstall-AVG

Follow the instructions applicable to your operating system and reboot when done.

Also, remove Spybot Search and Destroy through Add/Remove Programs. Reboot.

If you have the premium version of Malware Bytes that could also be slowing things down. For the purposes of speeding up this system, let's remove that for now. Go to Add/Remove Programs and uninstall Malwarebytes.

Next, download and run the Malware Bytes removal tool to get Malware Bytes completely off your system:

https://support.malwarebytes.com/docs/DOC-1112

Reboot

Next, download the Free Trial of Hitman Pro, but select the option that says, "No, I only want to perform a one time scan of this computer." The program will scan, but will not install on your computer:

https://www.hitmanpro.com/en-us/hmp.aspx

Next, uninstall CC Cleaner, from Add/Remove programs and Reboot.

Next, let's run Adware Cleaner, which will clean up any adware on your system:

https://www.malwarebytes.com/adwcleaner/

Reboot. When all is set and done, just activate Windows Defender. You will be amazed at the speed difference in your machine. I have four things on my machine that runs Windows 10 and nothing else:

1.) A securely encrypted wireless home network.
2.) Windows Defender.
3.) Ad Block Plus on all my browsers
4. My WOT. (My Web of Trust) to help guide against unsafe websites and searches.

I use Firefox and sometimes MS Edge. Chrome is too much of a resource hog so I don't have it. I would go through the above instructions that I have provided step by step and just use what I recommend above. You should see a big speed boost after doing the above things.

Jack


----------



## sarahmuriel (Feb 1, 2004)

Jack1000 said:


> Hi Sarah, You have WAY TOO MUCH security on your system and it's killing the speed of your machine.
> 
> AVG and Spybot Search and Destroy are HUGE resource hogs. I would go to Control Panel Add/Remove Programs and uninstall them. Reboot.
> 
> ...


well I have remove everything EXCEPT AVG which refuses to be removed. I have used the Remove too about 5 time and everytime I get this message "AVG Remover did not find any active AVG product within your system. Press exit button to close this application or the Run Away button to run AVG Remover and remove any leftovers of AVG products". Of course I did the Run Away button , let it run and still everytime I run it i check the Programs file and Avg is there, wont let me uninstall it, I get and error message everytime I try, Error 0ex0010002 and if I go to see if Defender is on, the is a statement there "These settings are being managed by vendor application AVG antivirus free". It will not uninstall.


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

sarahmuriel said:


> well I have remove everything EXCEPT AVG which refuses to be removed. I have used the Remove too about 5 time and everytime I get this message "AVG Remover did not find any active AVG product within your system. Press exit button to close this application or the Run Away button to run AVG Remover and remove any leftovers of AVG products". Of course I did the Run Away button , let it run and still everytime I run it i check the Programs file and Avg is there, wont let me uninstall it, I get and error message everytime I try, Error 0ex0010002 and if I go to see if Defender is on, the is a statement there "These settings are being managed by vendor application AVG antivirus free". It will not uninstall.


There are two links from AVG's Support Forums dated from April 2017. Try running first one, than the other if the first one does not work.

https://support.avg.com/answers?id=906b0000000DjHfAAK

Scroll down and you will see them at the above link.

Jack


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

This is why I suggested a clean install of windows 10 at the start of this thread
Sometimes it's just easier to start fresh!!!


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, it is possible to manually remove AVG and McAfee, however it does require expertise in the registry and can take a long time. It would be better to follow replay's advice and do a fresh install, if you have backups this is by far the best outcome for you. When you do, remember to only use windows defender, windows firewall and malwarebytes (free) you do not need anything else, for security.


----------

